# Old Chinese Crossbow...does anyone know anything about this thing?



## sarahms89 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello!

I'm new on here, but I really need some help identifying this bow. My husband and I bought it at a flea market. It came with the bolts and everything, and looked very old, so I knew we'd be idiots to pass it up.

We want to get it appraised so we can insure it if needed, but we have no idea where to go or who to talk to.

Does anyone know ANYTHING about this crossbow, or who we could talk to about it? We've traveled from east to mid Tennessee, and everyone we talk to tells us the same thing, "It's old, that much is true."

Please look at this pics and let me know if you can tell anything about it.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm certainly no expert , but that looks like a decoration (something to hang on the wall), not a crossbow that was meant to be used. Also the Chinese are notorious for making fake weapons and then aging them in order to pass them off as something old and collectable. 

Dave


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

I searched on google images and found a crossbow very similar to yours. 

Here is the link: https://encrypted.google.com/search....china.cn%2Fprovide%2F1099047390.html;480;328

The link on google images took me to eBay where the bow was listed as a reproduction. It was listed under Aniques > Asian > Mongolia. eBay removed the listing (most likely due to the fact it wasn't an antique, but a reproduction).

Dave


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Who cares if its a reproduction. It's still a great collectible for an arbailist.


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

SpiritArcher said:


> Who cares if its a reproduction. It's still a great collectible for an arbailist.


You might care if it was sold to you as an original 300 to 700 year old crossbow. There is nothing wrong with selling reproductions, as long as they are sold as such. The problem is unscrupulous people often sell reproductions as originals to unsuspecting buyers. 

Dave


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Don't know anything, but it's a great find regardless and even the quiver is cool. Sure doesn't look fake to me. Awesome bow.

You could probably be on Pawn Stars or the likes if you wanted to....they like old weapons...saw a ring gun on there one time.

Welcome to AT and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

dx2 said:


> Don't know anything, but it's a great find regardless and even the quiver is cool. Sure doesn't look fake to me. Awesome bow.
> 
> You could probably be on Pawn Stars or the likes if you wanted to....they like old weapons...saw a ring gun on there one time.
> 
> Welcome to AT and thanks for sharing.


Well then I guess someone should buy this rare, old Chinese crossbow (at least that's what the seller claims) and go on Pawn Stars http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Rare...bow-and-Crossbow-Free-shipping/462830036.html


----------

